# Prayers please-Lily is at the ER



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lily was fine all day...what has bothered me with her is that we can't keep anything out of her mouth when we walk. I'm always pulling weeds, grass, anything on the sidewalk out of her mouth. Moving here to Florida worried me because of these unknowns.
The Bufo Toad is extremely poisonous.
I'll back up, I'm a mess. 
I fed them around 5:00, she seemed fine, although didn't eat as voraciously as usual. About 15 min.-1/2 hr. Later she started having explosive violent diarrhea. It was so awful that she was screaming and trying to run away from it. She must have had it 10 times. I wrapped her in a blanket and 5 min. Later realized she was drooling...so much that a large part of the blanket was wet. I don't have a vet down here yet. I immediately started googling 24 hr. Emergency centers. Jumped in the car, called them on the way and got there as soon as I could. Probably within 1 hr. After it all started. They told me they'd be ready for her.
In the car she started vomiting, 3 times in about 10 min. All of her food came up, I didn't see anything unusual in the vomit.
I had been through this with Raisin when she got xylitol poisoning from a piece of sugar free gum. She almost died and went onto shock so I recognized the symptoms. Important...take a towel or Baggie with vomit or anything else so they can go through it to help diagnose. They found pieces of gum in Raisins vomit so we were able to diagnose the problem quicker.
She had been out for a number of walks today and Joe nor I noticed anything unusual. They are never outside by themselves or without a leash.
She is very lethargic and just laying down and appears to be in shock. They are administering steroids, anti nausea and fluids and will assess in about a half an hr. 
She has never been sick a day in her life and is always full of it. Bless her heart, she is still barely wagging her tail at the Docs. 
They suspect some kind of allergic reaction to a sting, or something she ate. She has no swelling or any indication of that though. She is very uncomfortable in her tummy and still drooling.
So,so worried, I have authorized them to do whatever is needed.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my God, I am praying for her, we have been here in FL for 6 years and I have learned of so many things that can make our dogs sick or kill them , it scares me to death. So many bugs , toads, snakes with poison. My family up north makes fun of me because I am so afraid of the dogs going out , I am always with them, but Holly picks up everything.

Keep us up to date on her. hugs


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG........ sending good vibes your way.....


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

This is a wild card. Last weekend the fur kids and I were on a mini vacation. We took them to a park to potty. I noticed there was fertilizer on the grass but didn't think any of them really nibbled at it. Later than night Prince had diarrhea all over the rug in our rental. Only once thank goodness and no vomiting. The only thing that might have caused this is what I saw on the grass. Is it possible she got into something like this. Spring is the time to apply lawn chemicals. Prince did recover quickly. Like you I had a minor freak out because he always has solid poos. Sure hope Lily pulls out of it soon. Thinking about you!!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Omg Debra! I am so sorry to be reading this!! I am praying for you and Lily!! Thank god you caught it immediately and found an ER vet. Poor baby girl. Please let me know if I can do anything to help!! 

Mimi is the same way, she gets into everything! Just last week I caught her trying to eat an advil that must have fallen out of Bryan's pocket. She's always chewing plants too, so much I had to get rid of them all (found out they were toxic to dogs) 

Anyway please keep me posted. I hope they can find the culprit. I know she is a strong, healthy girl and will pull through!!! Thinking of you. Hugs!!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh no! So very sorry to hear this. Can't even imagine what you are going through. I will pray for lily, and please keep us posted on her condition. Sending hugs your way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Not good, Sorry and Praying she be OK..


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Thinking of you all, sending big love to dear little Lily. xxx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh I hope she will be OK. Please let us know asap! Our prayers are with you and Lily.


----------



## areev (Nov 10, 2013)

Will be praying and sending good vibes.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so sorry to hear this. i'll be thinking about you and Lily and hoping she will be ok


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Praying for you and Lily I am so sorry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Praying for y'all!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Can't thank you all enough for thoughts and prayers...it really helps to know that your not "alone" in your fear at these stressful times.
They felt she was stabilized enough to get her home tonight, as long as I stay up with her. The ER is only 15 min. From here so I could get back easily if needed. 
We still don't know what happened but they think it was a reaction to something. To see your dog go from happy & prancing about to be in shock within an hour is terrifying! I thought I was going to loose her before I got her there and I didn't wait to get her there, it was so darn fast.
I told my hubby we may just have to keep her on potty pads from here on out. I've never had another dog that roots around and eats everything she sees, plastic. Paper, tissue, grass, bugs...heck, I don't know what she wouldn't eat. When We take them all out to potty, she uses the time to grab whatever she can. Raisin & Mia don't do it at all. 
I think she will have to be a concrete walker..
She is on metronadizole, an anti emetic and had lots of fluids given..and yes, I got the dreaded Royal Canin. I had to smile when they gave it to me.
Again, thanks everyone. Lily is sleeping on my chest and breathing regular!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So glad to hear Lily can go home. I really hope she can get lots of rest tonight. It must be difficult for you racking your brain trying to figure out what happened. Lily is so lucky you guys were able to catch this in time. I def agree with you to keep her away from grass, atleast for a little bit, and walk her on concrete. Maybe wouldn't even hurt to wear a pet sling during your walks just in case. Sending hugs your way. So glad to hear some positive news. 👍


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad she is on the mend, what a relief. give her a kiss from me xxx


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh Debra why didn't I read this earlier poor Lily!! That much vomiting is so terrible! Can't imagine what she and you went through. I am so glad she is stabilized now, praying for beautiful Lily.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh no! I was shocked when I saw this thread. I'm so sorry! I hope that she continues to remain stable and gets back to her normal, healthy self in no time. I think that too many of us know what it's like to be in your shoes. Odie got a hold of a prescription pill when she was a puppy and I will never forget how scared I was. I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i just woke up alittle while ago and was thinking of you and Lily and had to come on here to see how she was. i'm so happy to hear that she is home with you now . i'll check back again for another update


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Just seen this post Deborah and my heart stopped, what a dreadful experience for you all, thank goodness I could read your update where she's home again. Hope she continues to improve. I don't know what the answer is to how to stop her eating everything she sees apart from a teeny little soft muzzle but I don't think I could do that and I don't think you could either. Sending big hugs to lily. xx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg I just read this and I'm so glad to hear she's feeling a bit better, enough to be back home. What a scary experience, especially considering you still don't know what caused it. I hope she feels better soon, poor little thing.

My Lilo is like that, constantly scavenging. She knows the 'leave it' command, but doesn't always listen... so what we do is bring really tasty treats like meat on walks. We feed her bits on and off so her attention is on getting treats rather than scavenging. And when she spots something on the floor, we quickly offer her a bit of meat and say leave it. I know how annoying it is to have a dog that eats everything, I'm constantly worried she'll eat something dangerous.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Poor baby, and poor u. So glad she's back home. I hope you find out the cause. Mine are the same, and ever since reading about ur gum info I'm petrified of that. I can't take my eyes off them for a second. Give her chi kisses from all of us.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Evelyn said:


> Oh my God, I am praying for her, we have been here in FL for 6 years and I have learned of so many things that can make our dogs sick or kill them , it scares me to death. So many bugs , toads, snakes with poison. My family up north makes fun of me because I am so afraid of the dogs going out , I am always with them, but Holly picks up everything.
> 
> Keep us up to date on her. hugs


It was my horror dreams I've been having about the toads & gators coming true Evelyn...now I'm really paranoid!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I usually don't take treats with me Camille, I like that idea. They are all three treat motivated. Lily is so strong willed and has VERY selective hearing. The "leave it" command has become a command for her to evade me and quickly try to swallow whatever she has so I can't get it.
I will have to get her into training again because I will be nuts every time we are out!
Thanks for being so supportive, hugs back from all us girls.


----------



## CurlySuzy23 (Dec 3, 2013)

This just have been so scarey! I'm pleased she is getting well again. I read your first post and then immediately scrolled down for an update! Phew! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Very big prayers and a whopping big hug. Poor you and poor baby xxx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lisa T said:


> Just seen this post Deborah and my heart stopped, what a dreadful experience for you all, thank goodness I could read your update where she's home again. Hope she continues to improve. I don't know what the answer is to how to stop her eating everything she sees apart from a teeny little soft muzzle but I don't think I could do that and I don't think you could either. Sending big hugs to lily. xx


Thanks Lisa, I've been up all night with her and she is still stable. I don't know either, back to the traing board on the "leave it" command. After reading everyone's response it sounds like the majority of us have at least one chi like this.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Very big prayers and a whopping big hug. Poor you and poor baby xxx
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hugs back and thanks for the prayers Ruth. It's been a long night....


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

CurlySuzy23 said:


> This just have been so scarey! I'm pleased she is getting well again. I read your first post and then immediately scrolled down for an update! Phew!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for your support, it's been a long night, reading everyone's thoughts has been comforting!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hollowaysal said:


> Poor baby, and poor u. So glad she's back home. I hope you find out the cause. Mine are the same, and ever since reading about ur gum info I'm petrified of that. I can't take my eyes off them for a second. Give her chi kisses from all of us.


Thanks for your words Sally, no sleep so far but comforting reading responses. She is still stable thank goodness. It's scary not knowing the cause, I'm going to have to figure something out to keep her from picking everything up! Please be vigilant always about xylitol poisoning. That was 5 days of not knowing if Raisin would make it or not and a VERY expensive hospital bill. We believe that she ate no more than one piece of gum! I try to tell everyone I know about it.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

elaina said:


> i just woke up alittle while ago and was thinking of you and Lily and had to come on here to see how she was. i'm so happy to hear that she is home with you now . i'll check back again for another update


Awww, thanks Elaine I'm still awake watching her but the worst seems to be over. I will have to figure out something today to keep my little scavenger in check!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> So glad she is on the mend, what a relief. give her a kiss from me xxx


I did Stella...thanks! Long, long night. She seems to be fairly comfortable now, still over salivating a tad.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh no! I was shocked when I saw this thread. I'm so sorry! I hope that she continues to remain stable and gets back to her normal, healthy self in no time. I think that too many of us know what it's like to be in your shoes. Odie got a hold of a prescription pill when she was a puppy and I will never forget how scared I was. I'll be thinking about you!


I would have been crazy over that also, if I dropped a med I'm afraid she would grab it so quick I wouldn't have a chance to get it and for sure she would find it if I didn't know I dropped it. Sounds like most of us have at least one little gobbler. Long night but reading responses is comforting.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Oh Debra why didn't I read this earlier poor Lily!! That much vomiting is so terrible! Can't imagine what she and you went through. I am so glad she is stabilized now, praying for beautiful Lily.


Thanks Andrea...it was a rough 6 hours for sure. I really thought she was not going to make it. Never experienced anything so violent with any fur baby. She is still doing ok, I'm still awake watching her. It's such a helpless feeling when you don't know what it is!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> So glad to hear Lily can go home. I really hope she can get lots of rest tonight. It must be difficult for you racking your brain trying to figure out what happened. Lily is so lucky you guys were able to catch this in time. I def agree with you to keep her away from grass, atleast for a little bit, and walk her on concrete. Maybe wouldn't even hurt to wear a pet sling during your walks just in case. Sending hugs your way. So glad to hear some positive news. 👍
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good idea Meoshia, with a sling I can still take her with us and get her outside. She is so active that she needs her walks but I'm not chancing anything else right now until I figure out a way to keep her from grabbing everything!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> Praying for y'all!


Thanks Christie, so comforting to have support through the night. She is still stable but over salivating some. She has slept most of this night so far, I'm still awake watching her. My nerves are still frayed from the quickness and violence that this had. I've never seen anything like this except for the xylitol poisoning that was similar. We are sure it wasn't that. She won't be getting out today unless she is getting carried.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> Praying for you and Lily I am so sorry.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So comforting thank you! Reading these responses is helping me get through the night!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

areev said:


> Will be praying and sending good vibes.


So sweet, thank you...I'm comforted by the thoughts and prayers tonight!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

susan davis said:


> Oh I hope she will be OK. Please let us know asap! Our prayers are with you and Lily.


Thank you Susan...you've had so many issues yourself with your babies. Scary stuff, she went into shock so quickly, no more than an hour after it started. It will be a long day but she seems comfortable now. I really appreciate your support.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

CHITheresa said:


> Not good, Sorry and Praying she be OK..


Thanks Theresa, the prayers a so very comforting tonight. I'm still awake watching her and she still seems stable.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Omg Debra! I am so sorry to be reading this!! I am praying for you and Lily!! Thank god you caught it immediately and found an ER vet. Poor baby girl. Please let me know if I can do anything to help!!
> 
> Mimi is the same way, she gets into everything! Just last week I caught her trying to eat an advil that must have fallen out of Bryan's pocket. She's always chewing plants too, so much I had to get rid of them all (found out they were toxic to dogs)
> 
> ...


Getting close to 6:00 am...long, long night. She is still over salivating some and a little lethargic. Other than that she is stable still. I wish I knew what the heck caused this. So nice to have this forum to be supportive when you need it. You are a dear. Hugs from us all!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> This is a wild card. Last weekend the fur kids and I were on a mini vacation. We took them to a park to potty. I noticed there was fertilizer on the grass but didn't think any of them really nibbled at it. Later than night Prince had diarrhea all over the rug in our rental. Only once thank goodness and no vomiting. The only thing that might have caused this is what I saw on the grass. Is it possible she got into something like this. Spring is the time to apply lawn chemicals. Prince did recover quickly. Like you I had a minor freak out because he always has solid poos. Sure hope Lily pulls out of it soon. Thinking about you!!!!


That is the only logical thing Lynda...but in this area the same chemicals are always used and consistent throughout the community. One company takes care of everything. They felt that she had been stung or bitten by something as severe as the reaction was. We couldn't find any area on her to support this though. 
Joe or I are with them all the time though and they are leashed...crazy and scary!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

jan896 said:


> OMG........ sending good vibes your way.....


Thanks Jan...means so much on a long night. We are almost through it, she hasn't had any reoccurrence of symptoms, just not herself yet.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so glad she's getting better,what a shock for you.xx


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So. So sorry to read this, but glad she is on the mend! They are so quick, by the time we realize that they have something, it's gone!! How old is Lily? Angel doesn't pick up stuff "as much" as he used to, he still does, but a little less! Also, he likes to "trade." He will purposely get something and parade around with it in front of us. He trades it for a treat! Though, yesterday he got a pin and brought it to his crate. I saw him from the corner of my eye and heard a slight tapping noise. I looked up and asked what he had. I got close to his crate, bend down in front of it and he came out and dropped a pin! He had it long enough to get it bent! There are some things he won't trade! The key is to have something irresistible with you at all times like "puppy crack!" 

I want to move to a warmer climate, but it does have its downside! At least here, I don't worry so much - just can't go out often in the winter! 

I hope Lily makes a rapid full recovery! And you, too!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Lily*

OMG!!!! Im so sorry Debby I've only just read this!

Poor Lily and poor you!! How scary for you all!

Sending huge hugs and loads of love to all of you.
Stay well little Lily xxx


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

michele said:


> I'm so glad she's getting better,what a shock for you.xx


Extremely scary, especially when you don't know what it is. Between googling an ER, never mind trying to clean up after her, comforting her and trying to get to the ER in time to help her.....I wouldn't have slept any tonight anyway. 
She lost more fluid in 45 min. Than I thought possible in a tiny chi. She didn't start vomiting until we were in the car so about an hr. After the diarrhea started. I was a mess physically and mentally. We are hanging in there this morning. I'm watching her closely, still not herself.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Angel1210 said:


> So. So sorry to read this, but glad she is on the mend! They are so quick, by the time we realize that they have something, it's gone!! How old is Lily? Angel doesn't pick up stuff "as much" as he used to, he still does, but a little less! Also, he likes to "trade." He will purposely get something and parade around with it in front of us. He trades it for a treat! Though, yesterday he got a pin and brought it to his crate. I saw him from the corner of my eye and heard a slight tapping noise. I looked up and asked what he had. I got close to his crate, bend down in front of it and he came out and dropped a pin! He had it long enough to get it bent! There are some things he won't trade! The key is to have something irresistible with you at all times like "puppy crack!"
> 
> I want to move to a warmer climate, but it does have its downside! At least here, I don't worry so much - just can't go out often in the winter!
> 
> I hope Lily makes a rapid full recovery! And you, too!


Thanks Cindy...Lily is 10 months. Still,DEFINATELY in the puppy stage as far as activity, chewing and not listening. I hope she gets better like Angel has, what a scare with the pin. Mia has gotten razors out of the shower before if my husband leaves one down low, it gives me goose bumps to think about.
I love the warm weather and sun down here but their are an endless amt. of bites and stings and animals that can harm them. I'm hoping she continues to improve or we will be heading back this morning.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been thinking about you and Lily all night!! So glad there is improvement. There are many plants in FL that are toxic. Are they looking at the blood to try to find out?
Florida Plants That Can Poison Your Pets

So glad the vet is close. Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Teddy76 said:


> OMG!!!! Im so sorry Debby I've only just read this!
> 
> Poor Lily and poor you!! How scary for you all!
> 
> ...


It has been crazy and scary. She is still not herself but I've watched her all night and no more episodes of vomiting or diarrhea. They gave her a ton of fluids, poor thing. Wish I knew what it was, we still have no idea. Thanks for thinking of us Rach.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> It has been crazy and scary. She is still not herself but I've watched her all night and no more episodes of vomiting or diarrhea. They gave her a ton of fluids, poor thing. Wish I knew what it was, we still have no idea. Thanks for thinking of us Rach.



Fingers crossed beautiful Lily is on the mend,so very scary when our fur babies are poorly,and we don't know how to make them better, Lily has such a great mummy and daddy acting so quickly 

Sending huge positive thoughts for Lily.

Will be watching for updates.much love to you all x


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh I am SO relieved she is doing better and for the update. Thankfully they let her come home with you instead of stay at the vet all night. I hated leaving Gino at the vet when he was sick, I would cry so hard the whole way home. I wish they knew what caused it. Did they draw any labs or do bloodwork? Was it all normal? Did the vet mention if this type of thing happens frequently?

We use potty pads too (except for mojo who is a leg lifter) and I really like them. Walgreens has the best price I've seen so far, 50 for only $10. 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Give Lily a kiss from me, mwa!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cepwin (Jan 19, 2014)

Sending good thoughts your way...I hope everything is OK. I know what everyone is talking about these guys getting into everything...Chuck always has his nose to the ground looking for something tasty.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> That is the only logical thing Lynda...but in this area the same chemicals are always used and consistent throughout the community. One company takes care of everything. They felt that she had been stung or bitten by something as severe as the reaction was. We couldn't find any area on her to support this though.
> Joe or I are with them all the time though and they are leashed...crazy and scary!


Could it have been a scorpion? This is kind of gross but when I lived in Florida (clean and normal living conditions) I pulled back the shower curtain several times to find a scorpion the tub. I think they came up through the drain. Seems like you would have seen a bite mark though. I understand the dilemma though as Florida is full of critters.....glad she seems OK.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Good news! We all have been praying here


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We went through a similar thing with Bambi when she was a puppy. We think she ate a bee or a wasp. One minute she was playing in the garden, the next she was holding her head a bit funny. I could tell she was uncomfortable in her throat, but no signs of a sting or injury, by the time we got to the vets (maybe 10 minutes) she was barely conscious and drooling. It was so quick and so scary, and I had not left her unattended or taken my eyes off her. She made a full recovery, but I was always terrified every time she took a snap at a bug after that.
I think the only solution for Lily is to make her a small soft muzzle. Then she can have her freedom without you worrying about what she is eating. Little monkey, she looks far too innocent to ever be naughty.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> We went through a similar thing with Bambi when she was a puppy. We think she ate a bee or a wasp. One minute she was playing in the garden, the next she was holding her head a bit funny. I could tell she was uncomfortable in her throat, but no signs of a sting or injury, by the time we got to the vets (maybe 10 minutes) she was barely conscious and drooling. It was so quick and so scary, and I had not left her unattended or taken my eyes off her. She made a full recovery, but I was always terrified every time she took a snap at a bug after that.
> I think the only solution for Lily is to make her a small soft muzzle. Then she can have her freedom without you worrying about what she is eating. Little monkey, she looks far too innocent to ever be naughty.


That makes so much sense Stella..I'm so glad you told me that. She never had any sore sites or swelling on any part of her body. She has been grazing since we've been here, 5 weeks now in the same areas and never had any problems. This was what the ER vet suspected. They have so many instances of poisonings via toad, etc. that they looked for those symptoms immediately and ruled that out. 
My plan is to limit her scavenging and try to put her attention elsewhere.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> Good news! We all have been praying here


Prayers were answered, she seems almost back to normal. I'm so relieved! Thanks to all.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

That is so Awesome. Been wondering..


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Could it have been a scorpion? This is kind of gross but when I lived in Florida (clean and normal living conditions) I pulled back the shower curtain several times to find a scorpion the tub. I think they came up through the drain. Seems like you would have seen a bite mark though. I understand the dilemma though as Florida is full of critters.....glad she seems OK.


OMG!! I would have a heart attack. I had no idea there were scorpions down here. There was never any outward swellings or sore spots. Stella said Bambi had been stung in her throat..that would make more sense. She will be restricted on her grazing for sure. She is almost back to normal.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

CHITheresa said:


> That is so Awesome. Been wondering..


Thanks for your prayers and thoughts Theresa, it means so much.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

cepwin said:


> Sending good thoughts your way...I hope everything is OK. I know what everyone is talking about these guys getting into everything...Chuck always has his nose to the ground looking for something tasty.


They are just little scavengers...who would have known??


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh I am SO relieved she is doing better and for the update. Thankfully they let her come home with you instead of stay at the vet all night. I hated leaving Gino at the vet when he was sick, I would cry so hard the whole way home. I wish they knew what caused it. Did they draw any labs or do bloodwork? Was it all normal? Did the vet mention if this type of thing happens frequently?
> 
> We use potty pads too (except for mojo who is a leg lifter) and I really like them. Walgreens has the best price I've seen so far, 50 for only $10.
> 
> ...


Awww, Zorana, I can't even imagine what you went through with Gino. . 
I was so upset seeing her like that, I didn't sleep one wink last night. Yes, I was so happy to take her home, I knew the stress of staying there would have been tough on her. I had to do that with Raisin for three days with the xylitol poisoning...awful. Gave her a kiss for you. Thanks for being there for us. xoxoxo


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Teddy76 said:


> Fingers crossed beautiful Lily is on the mend,so very scary when our fur babies are poorly,and we don't know how to make them better, Lily has such a great mummy and daddy acting so quickly
> 
> Sending huge positive thoughts for Lily.
> 
> Will be watching for updates.much love to you all x


She seems almost back to normal...I feel a little more relaxed now also!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

woodard2009 said:


> I've been thinking about you and Lily all night!! So glad there is improvement. There are many plants in FL that are toxic. Are they looking at the blood to try to find out?
> Florida Plants That Can Poison Your Pets
> 
> So glad the vet is close. Praying for a speedy recovery.


She seems almost normal, I'm so relieved it was a very long night Lisa. Thanks for your thoughts...it was so helpful to me through the night. Her fluids were given subcutaneously, when I was there late last night they decided she was stabilizing, I didn't want to add anymore stress with blood draws. The plan was to head back over there f there were any changes for the worse at all. The 10 minute drive was a huge comfort, I felt they were so accessible thank goodness or I never would have brought her home. My goal was to relieve as mutch stress as I could!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh gosh, Debby, I am so sorry to read what you have gone through with Lilly!!! I just read this, but I am so thankful she is on the mend!! They can certainly scare us out of our wits! I will definitely be praying for no repeats of this episode. Try and get some rest now. Lilly is in great hands with such wonderful, caring people.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear that she's doing well! It's amazing how they can rebound so fast. The only thing we had to do after Odie's ordeal was to do blood work a couple of months later to make sure her liver levels, etc. were normal. As Odie got older, she thankfully stopped eating as many random things. Hopefully Lily will be the same! We are still always super vigilant anyway. I'm the crazy lady who sweeps family member's floors before my dog is allowed to touch the ground when I visit. Hah


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Lily*

Wishing you and Lily a very peaceful and uneventful night 
X


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Oh gosh, Debby, I am so sorry to read what you have gone through with Lilly!!! I just read this, but I am so thankful she is on the mend!! They can certainly scare us out of our wits! I will definitely be praying for no repeats of this episode. Try and get some rest now. Lilly is in great hands with such wonderful, caring people.


I'm finally relaxing a little Tina. She has been a little out of it most of the day, not enough for me to think she was having a relapse though. I'm so thankful that she has thrived since we got her at 12 weeks. She was only 1.3 pounds then..on chart for about 3 lbs. I can't imagine how,that would have been. She is now right at 4 lbs. at 10 months. She is back to her normal self at this point. I can't keep her quiet, she is back to terrorizing her sisters...thank The Lord!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I'm so happy to hear that she's doing well! It's amazing how they can rebound so fast. The only thing we had to do after Odie's ordeal was to do blood work a couple of months later to make sure her liver levels, etc. were normal. As Odie got older, she thankfully stopped eating as many random things. Hopefully Lily will be the same! We are still always super vigilant anyway. I'm the crazy lady who sweeps family member's floors before my dog is allowed to touch the ground when I visit. Hah
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for checking Krystal...you all have been such a source of calm for me. She is now running like a crazy girl after her sisters! They were so worried about her...amazing how she responded to them when I brought her home last night to them. It was the right decision to bring her home. They encircled her and you could actually see her physically relax with them and quit trembling. So funny about you sweeping the floors....we KNOW why. Unless you have a small scavenger, you wouldn't understand!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Teddy76 said:


> Wishing you and Lily a very peaceful and uneventful night
> X


You are such a sweetheart Rach...I think I can finally relax now. She seems like her old self within the last hour. I know all three of them will sleep well tonight, hoping I will also!


----------



## cepwin (Jan 19, 2014)

So glad to hear she's doing well!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am just now seeing this and skipped to the end. I am so glad to see she is improving now.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So good to hear she is on the mend, get some sleep tonight.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What a horror experience for you mami ! I*m so glad reading true this thread and seing she is better now ! I wonder what it could be.....

Baby was like that when he was a puppy too, luckily he stopped eating things outside hihi..hope little Lily bug will too hihi. XOXOXOXOXO from me and Baby boy.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Phew, so glad she is back to normal and back with her fur sisters who I'm sure will look after her. Funny how dogs can sense when another is not well. What a stressful few months you've had. Things can only get better ;


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

And p.s...could you please tell me what that with RC was...you said you got some Royal Canin food at the vets...is RC that bad?? I wish someone could fill me in, here in Norway we don*t get all the juicy facts !!  Baby has eaten RC all his life.....


----------

